# Tough week in ND



## decoyed (Oct 14, 2006)

Our week long coyote hunt end on the worst week ever. The area we hunt seemed almost void of coyotes. In past years we averaged seeing 100 plus coyotes for a week stay. This year 27. Talked to ranchers in the area and they said they haven't seen a yote all winter on the ranch. I feel it's possible a multi issue. High fur prices which means more hunting/ trapping and possible lose of pray (food) from last years big snow. The jacket rabbits and pheasants were almost gone in our area. We had lots of hunting pressure in the area. We saw 4-5 other groups hunting over the week. I started hunting predators before it was so popular ( calling). These days with every hunting show out there gets people trying it. Not just predators but waterfowl deer fishing. It's getting tougher everywhere so it's time for people to get creative in order to stay successful. It's still a treat to see ND. I love the views and the people are very nice. We did see some pretty nice whitetail bucks and few mulies. We did manage to get a few yotes but not to many. My partner and I have a new decoy which we use at home that works awesome and forgot to bring it ND but next year it will come along and should put the odds more in our favor on those cautious yotes. Over all thanks ND for a fun trip. Hope everyone gets a few but leave some seed for the future.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

come to SC... I can put you on lots of dirt with no pressure... we want them GONE


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have seen less than half as many coyotes as other years. Most years I shoot a couple during deer season and see a dozen the first week-end. This year we seen two in two weeks and I shot one. I have a little 22 mile loop I make some mornings, then sit on a high hill and drink my morning coffee. A couple years ago I would see at least two coyotes per three trips. This year it's one coyote in ten trips. So in miles that has gone from one coyote every 33 miles to one coyote every 220 miles.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its been too nice of a winter so far and they haven't had to search hard for food. I travel a lot of work and I have seen more yotes in the last week then I have all of January.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

It is all about area and food, no food dogs move, mange can be a factor as well. Not had any issues locating coyotes had some issues hitting them that is self inflicted.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I can concur the coyote numbers have been on a steady decline over the last 7 or 8 years now. There has been a pile of things that are going through as well as prey species decline, habitat decline, mother nature etc.

This year i saw a slight uptick from last year though. Not a significant increase, but a little one. I'm still seeing pockets of mange in my area. Still seeing chewing lice, which doesn't influence population, but it sure decrease fur value. Still seeing what looks like parvo in the spring, which will reduce recruitment of pups. Mother nature is fickle.

The drop in voles and mice can have a slight influence on coyotes also. Deer numbers are up a bit though, so this should off set those numbers. CRP and tree rows coming out can cause a ripple effect on densities in an area also (ie, food and cover).

Hope you still had fun out here. Snow conditions kinda suck right now too, like walking on glass, everything within a mile can hear you coming, unless you get sneaky. :wink:

Deano


----------



## decoyed (Oct 14, 2006)

Even the worst days in ND are better than a good day in MN. Times will be good and some bad that's how it roles. We all have different points of view on what is good and bad and that's fine. Example: some people think 1 pound crappies are big some think they're small. It's all ok. ND to me is still one of the promise lands and hopefully someday I'll live there but for now I visit it. If anyone in ND would ever like a partner I'd be open to hunt with you. I'm not looking for a spot to steal or intrude. Im looking for some die hard coyote hunters I can team up with. I've hunted predators for 30 years and I still get fired up when a coyote comes to the call on a calm morning over the prairie. Pm your ph# and I'll contact you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Coyote numbers her in Michigan seem to be constance. Many only shoot them when they see them during deer season.

We go 11 one day recently and every one thought that was some great varmint hunting. It took over 12 hours to get those 11 from about a 75 square mile radis. Many times we have gotted up to 8 in 6 hours from just 5 sq miles.

I believe any day hunting any where is better than working.

 Al


----------

